# bump on belly



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I'm wondering if it is perhaps a hernia? But hard to tell without seeing it. Can you push it back inside the abdominal cavity? Or is is between the muscle and the skin?

Or as its getting bigger, perhaps its an abcess. But abcesses are usually hard so its probably not.

Let us know how it goes with the vet!


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

no it cant be pushed up the abdominal cavity, it is between the muscle and the skin.I was thinking it was a hernia, but don't know. The vet is calling me tomorrow to set up a app. will let you know, thanks


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I would definitely have your vet look at it. I'm in a super paranoid mood, we found bumps on my mare's tummy and they turned out to be a tumor (one giant one).

They don't look like this do they?:









or this


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

no, they dont look like that, here are some pics of his bump


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

SUPERMANE; what did they do with your mare? remove them?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

nldiaz66 said:


> SUPERMANE; what did they do with your mare? remove them?


Yeah, it was one giant tumor so it got removed (two days ago). They grow really fast and this one was pretty decently sized. It is being autopsied, but the vet thinks it's benign. My mother's trainer is going to send us pictures which I might end up making a post about.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds like she will be ok, glad to hear that do the pics I posted like anything like yours? they don't to me. I am really worried about my boy.thanks


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

nldiaz66 said:


> sounds like she will be ok, glad to hear that do the pics I posted like anything like yours? they don't to me. I am really worried about my boy.thanks


Nope, but I would still recommend getting them checked out. We waited a while because they didn't seem to bother her. When they got bigger we got them checked out, but I wish we had done it sooner.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

ok, thanks, the vet will call me tomorrow to set up a appointment, I hope everything goes good with your mare.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Could it be a bite?


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

there are no marks, no hair missing...does not bother him at all when I touch it, he has no fever or anything else


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I've seen bug bites that look like that. There was no warmth and no itching.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

hmmm it is strange... you said it was soft didn't you? Do you think it's fluid filled - if so its unlikely to be cancer. Tumours are usually relatively hard.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

it does not feel like there is fluid in it, it is kinda firm when you first touch it and it softens up after I massage it.kinda hard to explain:?


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

very strange.. i've no idea now lol I'd be interested to hear what the vet says!! When is s/he coming again?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

that looks like an endema to me -- where fluid has gathered at the bottom...is he out in the pasture or up in a stall?


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

You said he's in with another horse? Perhaps he's been kicked and it's a heomotoma (sp?) basically a big bruise.

Let us know how he goes with the vet


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

the vet will be out here on the 20th.
kickshaw; what is endema? I never heard of it. Pharoah is out on pasture 24/7 only time he is in a stall is at feedings, just long enough to eat.

Frog: yes he is in with one other horse, and it is possible he got kicked.
whatever it is seems like it is getting smaller and does not bother him at all, he was out the morning running,rearing, kicking all over the place, I guess he likes the cool air.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Edema=swelling, like from a fluid build up


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Edema=swelling, like from a fluid build up


 
yep!

they are caused for different reasons; after Justin had colic surgery, he had one on his belly until he was able to be turned out and move around a bit, which is why i asked if he was in or out


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Is your horse carrying a lot of weight? my horse had a lump like that either side of his belly when i got him, and they were fatty deposits that disappeared once he started to get into shape.

I was so scared they were a tumour or something! turns out my horse was just a fatty :]


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

wild_spot; I wouldnt say he is fat, about 800lbs. 14.3hh, you can not see his ribs and he is rounded like arabians as I understand it is suppose to look like, he is in shape, rode about 3 days a week.So I will see what the vet says when they come out next Thurs.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy to say, the bump is gone, must have been a bug bite or a kick from Koda, my paint horse


----------

